# SG-sired two year old working line male available for adoption



## GFujioka (Apr 20, 2009)

Pictures, pedigree, and contact information in the classified section at http://www.germanshepherdworld.org.

The owner has just begun hospice care for a terminal parent. (Not my dog.)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Do you have the direct link to this? Or a copy paste?


----------



## GFujioka (Apr 20, 2009)

German Shepherd World? | Worldwide Home of the German Shepherd Dog Community - Dawn Conroy's classified listing - Working Male Available For Adoption


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Gary,
You have Dar? (from your sig)

How's he doing? He is the grandfather of my Annabelle.


----------



## GFujioka (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Betty, no - my Ruby is a Dar daughter.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm no price, he's free.

Never seen that before....


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Anyone have an update on this guy?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If he's free, I'll take him


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

From his listing:

Breeder: Worthy's KennelAnchorage, AlaskaLitter ( L )Current Weight: 80 poundsBasic obedience commands in GermanProtection/ Schutzhund started ( will bite sleeve )Will Out 50% of the timeHigh, High Prey drive ( will do anything for his ball )Needs experienced handlerLucius is a house dog. He protects my home while I'm at work and is not kenneled while I'm gone I will only consider a working dog home for him. If this dog is not working, he is not happy.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Gorgeous boy, and I agree, you would think there would be a fee of some sort. Also has a good pedigree - if I didn't already have a male I would investigate this chap.
_______________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

I've tried contacting the poster but haven't received a reply. I hope he's found a great working home! :shrug:


----------

